# Cattleya mossiae 'Panther Creek' Hcc/Aos



## Ed M (Mar 10, 2009)

Cattleya mossiae 'Panther Creek' Hcc/Aos is blooming out in my greenhouse for the first time. Its a division of plant originating from Barney & Eileen Garrison. The species is the national flower of Venezuela where it grows in the mountains, and a sure harbinger of Spring. Flower size is just a little under seven inches across, nice fragrance. The flowers have very heavy substance, the stems are thick and very stiff, and it wouldn't surprise me if this plant was a tetraploid. I will self-polinate these flowers in order to raise up a population of new ones.


----------



## ChrisFL (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice photo Ed. I've been told this clone is actually C. Gravesiana.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 10, 2009)

ChrisFL said:


> Nice photo Ed. I've been told this clone is actually C. Gravesiana.



Cattleya Gravesiana is a natural hybrid between C. mossiae and C. lueddemanniana ! ? => http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6563&highlight=gravesiana

This is a great colored bloom with a super shape !!!! Bravo ! Jean


----------



## Paul (Mar 10, 2009)

only HCC for that fantastic Catt!! Wow that's a beauty !!


----------



## Ed M (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks, I've also been corrected that the plant currently has an AM and not the HCC.

The plant originated with Barney Garrison, and he is a stickler for correct identifications, he won't even put a ribbon on a mis-labeled plant at a show. Gene Crocker knows his stuff too, and he says its probably C. x gravesiana.


----------



## Elena (Mar 10, 2009)

Stunning colour!


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 10, 2009)

:clap: What a great 'wake me up'! :clap::clap:


----------



## Greenpaph (Mar 10, 2009)

Spectacular, Ed!


----------



## CodPaph (Mar 10, 2009)

Excellent form and color, and marked


----------



## ChrisFL (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks for the info Ed.


----------



## Rick (Mar 10, 2009)

That's a great clone of this species Ed:clap::clap:

I hope the breeding goes well.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 10, 2009)

All the above! Wow.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 10, 2009)

That is _so_ pretty!


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 10, 2009)

Beautiful!!!


Ramon


----------



## Ed M (Mar 10, 2009)

Rick said:


> That's a great clone of this species Ed:clap::clap:
> 
> I hope the breeding goes well.



Thanks! Its probably been done before, but each time you self-polinate its a recombination of the genes, and you can turn up with something nice. If the plant turns out to be Cattleya x gravesiana we should see some variation in the seedlings...depending on whether the individual came from an ancient mix of mossiae x lueddemanniana, or something more recent. 

For those who might turn their nose up at a C. x gravesiana, because "its a hybrid" its important to remember that C. x gravesiana is much more rare in nature than fine clones of either C. mossiae or C. lueddemanniana, and its proof that nature finds a way to recombine plants that diverted into separate species long ago.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 10, 2009)

very nice in any case


----------



## ChrisFL (Mar 10, 2009)

I never turn my nose up at a natural hybrid.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 11, 2009)

I would be very glad to add 1 of these to my collection, be it as another Gravesiana or as a mossiae!!!! Jean


----------

